# Barbar - welche Waffen sind möglich ?



## Xbow (15. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
mal eine Frage zum Barbaren.
Ich hatte etwas von speziellen Waffen gelesen, die nur der Barbar benutzen kann.
Welche sind das und gibt es solche Klassenwaffen für alle Klasssen ?
Mit am wichtigsten ist mir - gibt es Speere / Stangenwaffen in Diabolo 3 und 
macht es Sinn diese mit dem Barbar zu benutzen ?


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (15. Mai 2012)

Xbow schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mal eine Frage zum Barbaren.
> Ich hatte etwas von speziellen Waffen gelesen, die nur der Barbar benutzen kann.
> Welche sind das und gibt es solche Klassenwaffen für alle Klasssen ?
> ...



Die einzige, nur für den Barbaren verwandbare Waffengattung, die mir bisher unter die Augen gekommen ist, nennt sich Mighty Weapon, im Deutschen dann wohl "Mächtige Waffe" oder so, und sieht aus wie eine Axt. Allerdings keine Ahnung, ob spätere Mighty Weapons nun alle aussehen wie Äxte. Mein Schmied kann bisher nur eine herstellen.

Und ja es gibt auch für andere Klassen spezielle Waffen - z.B. Zeremonienmesser für Hexer, Daibos für Mönche oder Einhand-Armbrüste für Dämonenjäger.

All diese Waffen kann früher oder später der Schmied herstellen.

Was Speere und Stangenwaffen angeht, zumindest hat mein Barbar mal einen Speer in einem Dungeon gefunden, und ihn auch genutzt. Wie sinnvoll das ist, hängt wohl von den Werten/der Situation ab. 
Es gibt auch noch einen passiven Skill, der dem Barbaren, je nach Waffengattung verschiedene Boni gibt: Speere/Stangenwaffen +10% Angriffstempo; Schwerter/Dolche +15% Schaden; Äxte/Streitkolben +10% kritische Treffechance; Mighty Weapons 3 Fury/hit


----------



## Dalfi (19. Mai 2012)

Die mächtigen Waffen die ich bisher gefunden habe sahen aus wie ne Sense für eine Hand. gibt auch nicht nur Waffen, sondern auch zum Beispiel Gürtle mit den Zusatz mächtig und die kann ebenfalls nur der Barbar tragen und für die anderen Klassen halt genauso.


----------

